# Custom Flocycle Build..



## Houndog (Nov 18, 2014)

The start.....


----------



## CeeBee (Nov 19, 2014)

Flocycles sure make gorgeous customs!  Here's mine:


----------



## Houndog (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes they do ...I have a cool light for it as well ,also have a Sturmey stick shifter....
  Going to paint my triple set wheels too...,the wheel in the pic is from my wifes bike..
  I also want to use a 3 pc crank..


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 19, 2014)

How does it ride with that unique rear suspension?


----------



## CeeBee (Nov 19, 2014)

*Like a Slinky with pedals*



bikecrazy said:


> How does it ride with that unique rear suspension?





Actually very nice and smooth.  I don't ride it hard, but it does have a little sway in the rear from side to side as you pedal.  Otherwise pretty conventional.


----------



## Houndog (Nov 19, 2014)

I dont think my rear suspension moves much at all...I feel like most of the "suspension " is from seat springs..


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 23, 2014)

Have you installed that front mountain bike suspension fork? I would love to see how that looks installed.


----------



## Houndog (May 2, 2015)

It has finally begun...Will need to make new linkage to make room for spring...


----------



## runningbarre (Feb 9, 2016)

Any update here houndog?


----------

